# Cobia Wins Broxson Outdoors NB Cobia/King Kayak Fishing Tournament!



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

It was a slow day this morning with only 3 fish brought in, but this tournament actually lived up to its name. It seems that kings were nowhere to be found, (The Gulf Breeze Optimist Fishing Rodeo went on all weekend with no kings caught!) But, largest king record holder for this Navarre Beach King Kayak series, Need2fish (Mark G.), managed to catch a 36-inch king. 

And to my surprise, I caught a 43-inch cobia (while trolling using a stinger rig with frozen bait) that was good for 1st place. I also brought in a 23-inch Spanish Mackerel. (Both fish made it in a 2nd place position in the Optimist tournament, but like last week's GCKFA tournament, you could only win one prize.)


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Mark, you sure that's a king not a spanish?!




Seriously though, good job guys! Conditions were crude and ya'll made it happen!

Alex


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Very nice....Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, great catch Kreg. I wish I could of made it but family is in town visting. 

You definately have the offshore mastered. I would love to get some tips from you since you always seem to produce.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

You're killin'em Kreg...........Nice fish !!!

Robin


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Alex - I've always said.... it's larger when you see it in person.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice pics ! great time, maybe i will get one next time.:whistling:


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice cobia Kreg. I just saw the numbers and you barely missed 1st place at the Optimist. I too struck out on kings for the rodeo.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Woohoo congrats on the Cobia!!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

need2fish said:


> Hey Alex - I've always said.... it's larger when you see it in person.


That's what she said!






Little kings are better to eat anyway since they're not loaded with mercury, PCB's, etc. You smoke him?

Alex


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

AWE-SUM!! Great job guys - My boy came home from USAFA for this weekend so all my plans for Fri-Sun went out the window. Glad you got out there and got some. Now you can be the GCKFA pin-up boys in the newsletter 

Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Stressless said:


> Now you can be the GCKFA pin-up boys in the newsletter


If I wudda known Ida worn my short shorts.


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

*The Cold, Hard Truth*

Time for Gaffy to tell the real story, that is, the "Cold, Hard Truth."

First, it's pretty disheartening to be launching your kayak when Kreg is ALREADY coming into shore with a 42 inch Cobia, and he calls it a l'il one. 

Second, it's pretty disheartening to see Kreg switch out his real rig and attach a phony little king rig with one treble hook and a small cig minnow -- and then tell everyone he caught the cobia on the phony king rig. 

Third, it's pretty disheartening for Kreg (Gottafish) and Mark (Needtofish), to win both the Cobia and the King Divisions. I mean, I'm pretty sure the "Fish Brothers" cooked something up using SCUBA divers. :blink: 

Fourth, it's pretty disheartening that Kreg has won the First Braxon Cobia / King Tournament -- and nobody can ever take that away from him. Now, we have to see that below his name on every post! :wacko:

But, I'm a good sport: Thanks Kreg for doing all the work of setting up the tourney and congrats for winning your tourney on a mysterious rig with mysterious bait. Hey, I had a great time. :notworthy:

Gaffy:yes:


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

dangermon said:


> Nice cobia Kreg. I just saw the numbers and you barely missed 1st place at the Optimist. I too struck out on kings for the rodeo.


Yep, 1 more pound would have put me in 1st...I also weighed in a speckled trout and another pound there would have put me in 3rd place...last week it was being 1/2 pound short of winning the offshore grand prize. That is just how it goes sometimes, but, I feel blessed given how well things have gone for me over the past week.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

gaffy said:


> time for gaffy to tell the real story, that is, the "cold, hard truth."
> 
> first, it's pretty disheartening to be launching your kayak when kreg is already coming into shore with a 42 inch cobia, and he calls it a l'il one.
> 
> ...


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice job guys...great pics . Thx for the post....


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I want to thank Broxson Outdoors for being the main sponsor and their support as well as Key Sailing who also donated. Please support businesses that support our kayak fishing community. 

The next tourney for this series is scheduled for Sat. 5/28/11 which is Memorial Day weekend. More details will be coming.

Kreg


----------

